# ryan air to milan travel to lake garda and venice



## coleen (19 Jan 2007)

I want to book flights with ryan air to bergamo airport and return via treviso airport. I will be travelling in early May. I want to spent 5 nights in a nice town on lake garda that you can get to by public transport. Can you recommend a good location for this, that would suit 2 mature adults that like some night life.I then want to spend 2 nights in or around venice. I would like to spend 2 days sight seeing in Venice but would be prepared to travel for 20 or 30 minutes by bus or train both days to get a location with affordable hotels that would be convienient to treviso for return trip. Would I be better off staying in Venice will I miss out by not staing there or is there nice towns on the edge. This is my first trip to Italy so not sure what to do Thanks in advance


----------



## autumnleaf (19 Jan 2007)

Bergamo is connected by rail to Verona, from where you can get a bus to several Lake Garda towns. Can't recommend any for nightlife because I only did a day trip, but Verona is definitely worth a stopover if you have time. You won't miss out on much nightlife by staying outside Venice - it's pretty quiet by night anyway - more nightlife in Mestre (just across the bridge) and hotels are much cheaper there as well.


----------



## coleen (20 Jan 2007)

Do you know would mestre be convienent to treviso for return journey?


----------



## ROSS (27 Jan 2007)

Hi I am currently arranging a similar trip. As far as I know Mestres is right beside Venive but on the mainland so to speak i.e. not on water.
There is a shuttle bus from Venice to Treviso for the Ryanair flights and I think it stops at Mestres. Have a look at [broken link removed] and I think under either transportation or getting to venice there are details and a link to the bus timetable.


----------



## gipimann (28 Jan 2007)

If you don't want to go it alone but want to see Lake Garda, Venice and Verona, check out The Travel Department (www.thetraveldepartment.ie) who do week-long packages to the very spot!   Did it in April last year, stayed in Riva Del Garda (at the top of the lake) which was lovely.  It's a heck of a hike from the top of the lake to Venice though, hours on the coach.


----------



## 2706eilis (29 Jan 2007)

I flew into Treviso.  The Ryanair bus gets you to Mestres, which is the Central main station in Venice.  We then got a train to Sirmione on Lake Garda which is a lovely town.

You can go by boat to several other towns on Lake Garda from there.

Train is only aboyut €20 return and is about 1.5 hours.


----------



## Kacey (27 Feb 2007)

I know there is a world of great informatiom on AMM about the Lake Garda region, but I am hoping to fly there on Easter Sunday and was wondering if anyone can recommend which airport to fly to and which airline??  Staying in Riva del Garda for a week

Cheers!


----------



## lorr01 (6 Mar 2007)

hi
im just back from a 5 day trip to triviso and venice. trevisio hasnt much to do in it it quiet boring really, we stayed in a hotel in trevisio and it was lovely.we then took a train to venice from trevisio for around €4, and there was a big festival on in venice so there was lots of excitement there but otherwise it would be quiet and one day is enough to spend there in venice. we travelled by ryan air and we had to ,ake our own way from trevisio airport to trevsio town which cost us €20 in taxi for about 20 mins in taxi.


----------



## Tom The Dub (9 Mar 2007)

Myself & the wife are planning to head on a similar itinerary on the 7th of April as coleen:
Fly into Bergamo.
5 nights in Lake Garda.
2 nights in Venice
Fly out of Treviso.
It would be great if you could provide us with a sample Itinerary of you're trip as we have no information on hotels and excursions in that part of the continent.
We're looking for some recommendations on towns/hotels to stay in Lake Garda & Hotels to stay in Venice as well as things to do ??? Cheers !!!!


----------



## coleen (13 Mar 2007)

I am spending 3 nights in sirmione 4 nights in malcesine and 2 in venice. Check out tripadvisor.com for recommendations on hotels and things to do. also www.gardainforma.com and [broken link removed] for other information. We are traveling from bergamo by train to pesheria then by ferry to sirmione. Also I got topflight italy brochure to get an idea of what town suits me. I hpoe that helps also I was advised that the weather might be a bit iffy on the top of the lake in riva as it is early. I am not traveling until may so let me know how you get on.


----------



## lorr01 (14 Mar 2007)

we flew by ryanair valentines morning and arrived in treviso airport. we then got a taxi for €20 into treviso town and stayed in a hotel called "the casier hotel",it was very nice and peaceful also very comfortable, but it a small bit outside the town itself about 15 mins, but the bus is very handy as it come every ten mins. you have to go to a shop and buy a bus ticket which is €1.20 and one for your return journey..

then we went to the train station which in trevisio also and it costs €4.00 to go to venice and it takes bt 20 mins on the train. when you arrive in venice andwalk out the door of the train station, everything is in front of you. its beautiful. there are lots of side streets to walk to get to the big square and the rialto bridge but its very well signposted. you cant get lost..we didint go to any of the other places that colleen talks about so i a cant help you there sorry!!


----------



## veniceitaly (1 Feb 2008)

garda lake is very nice guys.. i would recommend to anyone...bardolino is very lively on sat nights and in that area they sell excellent wine and  olive oil. Best if you have a car or motorbike or bike.. nice campings also... from there head to Verona in just 20 minutes and valpolicella...( try the ripasso wine...guys!! ...and enjoy... You can see Italy by train quite well.


----------



## PGD1 (1 Feb 2008)

i am going to venice in July. I was able to find reasonably priced hotels... by that I mean about 100/night. If you are only staying there for a short period then I would suggest staying IN venice.

I'm staying at the http://www.casaformosa.com/  in July for €130/night for 2 people.
The non-canal view was €115.

You should be able to find good hotels for less off peak.


----------



## PGD1 (1 Feb 2008)

check out venere.com for hotels...

search by town, then filter by customer rating.... and scroll down until you find one in your price bracket. Then just double check the location is OK.


----------

